# Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 performace review



## juggler (Jan 15, 2008)

Find it at:

*www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=714

I hope that its available in India in another 2 weeks or so


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

thnks f or  the onfo...


----------



## New (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice info*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/64.gif


----------



## thepirateboy (Jan 16, 2008)

how much would it cost here?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you sure the link is correct?


----------



## juggler (Jan 16, 2008)

thepirateboy said:


> how much would it cost here?



in the same range as of core2duo 6750



nvidia8800 said:


> Are you sure the link is correct?



the link is correct, just scroll down the page when you open the link


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Its not loading... Will try it out later... 
Says "connection has timed out"


----------



## RCuber (Jan 16, 2008)

wow nice review *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif
edit:what!!! 8000 series to cost less than 6000 series *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info
The link is working fine now


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 16, 2008)

dont be much excited charan.. time passes


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

And these overclock like hell.Easy 4.0-4.5Ghz on air.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^
4-4.Ghz??????????? 
AMD is dead.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah.. AMD is out. lol


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Yeah.. 
Can these speeds be achieved on the stock HS? 


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10a.gifNice avatar Gigacore


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 16, 2008)

No but i guess 3.6Ghz with an E8400 on stock HSF is possible.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Thats still a lot


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 16, 2008)

AMD recently achieved some success with 4 cores.. but i dont know why they didnt compare with Intel's *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif


----------



## nvidia (Jan 17, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> AMD recently achieved some success with 4 cores.. but i dont know why they didnt compare with Intel's *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/106.gif


Even they know that Intel is better than them. Thats why...


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 17, 2008)

^^ Lol.........


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

*halting_rig_upgrades_indefinitely* 
BTW yea.. AMD is dead meat now..


----------



## iMav (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG!!! sorry 6600 i will pass


----------



## bikdel (Jan 17, 2008)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> And these overclock like hell.Easy 4.0-4.5Ghz on air.


Well the review does not tell much about it... great if even 3.6 can be reached @ stock 



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> AMD recently achieved some success with 4 cores.. but i dont know why they didnt compare with Intel's


well thats because they are comparing CPUs @ same clock speeds only just to determine the difference that newwer fabrication process has brought...
Also it would be unfair to compare a 2.4 GHz Quad Phenom with those 3 GHz warriors


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2008)

hey guys but this is 2 core isnt it? and 6600 is quad core? but the price is very tempting and the fact that it can be overclocked

any ideas abt wen its reaching indian shores


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jan 18, 2008)

AMD is out of game *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/110.gif

E8400 is really cooooolll!!!

at TweakTown they OCed it to 4.05GHz with stock cooling kit!!

20w less power consumption than E6750,it also runs about 8 degrees Celsius cooler at idle and 11 degrees cooler under load.


----------



## juggler (Jan 18, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> AMD is out of game *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/110.gif
> 
> E8400 is really cooooolll!!!
> 
> ...


When the E series processors are launched the existing prices C2D line (which has a better performance than AMD) will slip to the same level as amd or even lower . I am waiting for that day


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 18, 2008)

Intel has again became monopoly in cpu market , after death of AMD ..


----------



## spikygv (Jan 18, 2008)

this is not good for amd.....amd should come up with challenging products too . .. otherwise , we'll eventually become the end loosers.


----------



## hluachawngthu (Jan 18, 2008)

I  come to the link you,ve mentioned. It's not a review as you,ve said, it's a preview! Anyway its very informative.


----------

